# Black tan pied x silver tan banded



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, another litter in this Belgian mousery. This time are the parents silver tan banded and black tan broken marked.
Some of the little ones were a surprise for me;


















You see the pied one in the middle? That was my surprise, and I realy love this one!









Isn't she cute?? 

And now, they are 6 weeks old and turned out to be realy beautiful. I love this litter! :love1


































And their mother


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Oooh, they are absolute cuties! Your little pied is adorable


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Very cute.  That little one spotted child is extra cute.


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

Such neat markings! They're all very pretty, mom especially.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

You have beautiful mice!


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Are you breeding the bandeds just for something fun, or with the hopes to even out the lines and make them more standard?


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

This litter wasn't realy ment to have good bandeds. I have some better litters to work to a good banded. But there are a lot banded breeders over here


----------

